
Working for my company's investor – y/n - dataanalyst
I&#x27;m a junior employee at a healthcare technology company. One of our investors is hiring and it looks like a fit. Is it a bad career move to apply for that opening?
======
muzani
Sometimes it's a good move on behalf of your current employer as well. Gives
them more "cables" with the investor.

------
PaulHoule
It is not if you are open with the people involved.

------
Bino
I say go for it, if you are not a key employee (there is no risk imho), you
may just be a better fit in their other company.

